# Tool belts



## Bst (May 5, 2012)

I've tried gator back, CLC and the small nylon tool bags but never any of the leather pouches are the occidental or Klein leather tool pouches comfortable to wear. I've found the other belt systems I've used are cumbersome and Moving around in tight spots is a pain in the ass, tired off spilling marrettes screws and tools


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

Punctuation. Helps alot. Can't Really tell what you are saying.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

Try these www


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

Try these: 

www.toolbelts.com/products.php

I have had the same bags for 15 years and they are still great. These are the BEST! A little pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

J. Temple said:


> Try these:
> 
> www.toolbelts.com/products.php
> 
> I have had the same bags for 15 years and they are still great. These are the BEST! A little pricey but worth every penny.


Does it come with a chiropractor?
When I used a pouch (38 years ago) leather was the only option and I liked them. They seem less bulky that than the nylon ones.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

J. Temple said:


> Try these:
> 
> www.toolbelts.com/products.php
> 
> I have had the same bags for 15 years and they are still great. These are the BEST! A little pricey but worth every penny.


Ive got the Borealis and well worth the money and the waiting time.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

brian john said:


> Does it come with a chiropractor?
> When I used a pouch (38 years ago) leather was the only option and I like them. They seem less bulky that than the nylon ones.


They were actually designed by a guy with a spinal injury, the "diamond back" is like a weight lifters belt and very ergonomic to wear, obviously they load them up with more tools than anyone would actually carry to demonstrate the different options.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

If you wear a pouch for tools, I believe that leather is the way to go. A good leather pouch will last for many years of use. Similar to work boots, they may take a little while to break in, but soon the tools are molded to their place and are easy to "quick draw".

For a parts bag, it would depend on the type of work that you do most often. The leather carpenter pouch, the "half apron" like pouch, works well unless you need a large number of parts pockets. Some folks really like the better canvas or nylon aprons for material bags. Remember, you only want to carry enough parts for a short time, not half of a supply house.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

varmit said:


> If you wear a pouch for tools, I believe that leather is the way to go. A good leather pouch will last for many years of use. Similar to work boots, they may take a little while to break in, but soon the tools are molded to their place and are easy to "quick draw".
> 
> .


I remember slipping my Kleins into the leather pouch, they fit in the space like fingers in driving cloves.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> Punctuation. Helps alot. Can't Really tell what you are saying.


Get over yourself.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I hate when marrets fall out of my belt....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Tool belts are a waste of time. Use your pockets.


----------



## french connection!! (Dec 13, 2007)

I use huberd's shoe oil to soak leather and wait a couple days before using your tool pouch or boots


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Tool belts are a waste of time. Use your pockets.


Only a Slacker like you would say that...:no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Tool belts are a waste of time. Use your pockets.


Peter we are discussing tools not pool.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

brian john said:


> Peter we are discussing tools not pool.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> Peter we are discussing tools not pool.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

varmit said:


> If you wear a pouch for tools, I believe that leather is the way to go. A good leather pouch will last for many years of use. Similar to work boots, they may take a little while to break in, but soon the tools are molded to their place and are easy to "quick draw".
> 
> For a parts bag, it would depend on the type of work that you do most often. The leather carpenter pouch, the "half apron" like pouch, works well unless you need a large number of parts pockets. Some folks really like the better canvas or nylon aprons for material bags. Remember, you only want to carry enough parts for a short time, not half of a supply house.


I like the look and general idea of leather but Cordura wins out for me since I get caught in the rain often and its lighter than leather.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

I always go with Kunny's leather pouches, and a pair of suspenders. Most of the time I use a bag though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Back when I used bags which was almost too long ago to remember I used an issue nylon pistol belt and "Y" suspenders with leather pouches. It puts the weight on your shoulders and you can move around very comfortably. And I never dropped any marrettes that I know of.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

The only time I will wear a tool pouch is when the job I'm doing requires one. If I can get my with a small lineman pouch (picture) I will because it's easier to use than my back pocket for pliers and PVC cutters.

I believe that pouches should only be worn when pockets and/or a tool tote are not practical (ladder work for instance.)


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Only a Slacker like you would say that...:no:


Not really. Tool pouches are a waste of time in most situations. 



brian john said:


> Peter we are discussing tools not pool.


Oh snap!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Not really. Tool pouches are a waste of time in most situations.


Very true.. you need a job more involved than hanging a ceiling fan.. :laughing:

Don't worry.. some day you will get there and wear a tool pouch like a real electrician.. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Very true.. you need a job more involved than hanging a ceiling fan.. :laughing:
> 
> Don't worry.. some day you will get there and wear a tool pouch like a real electrician.. :thumbsup:


Seriously, what is your obsession with wearing tool pouches? If you only need 2 or 3 tools to do a task, it seems pretty foolish to put on a pouch for that.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Seriously, what is your obsession with wearing tool pouches? If you only need 2 or 3 tools to do a task, it seems pretty foolish to put on a pouch for that.


It looks as un-professional as can be and the least productive way of working..

I have a place to hold my tools and any parts I might need along the way and I always know where any tool I might need is without even looking for it.. 

Tool pouch on right side.. parts pouch with assorted screws.. wire nuts.. pens.. 6" level.. magnet.. tiny screwdriver.. flashlight..on left side.. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> It looks as un-professional as can be and the least productive way of working..


Uh huh. :laughing:



> I have a place to hold my tools and any parts I might need along the way and I always know where any tool I might need is without even looking for it..
> 
> Tool pouch on right side.. parts pouch with assorted screws.. wire nuts.. pens.. 6" level.. magnet.. tiny screwdriver.. flashlight..on left side.. :thumbsup:


Whatever works for you. I used to wear a pouch all the time but gave up on it when I figured out I could work a lot better without one.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Uh
> Whatever works for you. I used to wear a pouch all the time but gave up on it when I figured out I could work a lot better without one.


There is so much you really have to learn.. I could almost feel sorry for you.. but I don't.. not for a minute.. :no::no::no:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The two of you need to put each other on "Ignore". I swear to Christ, does every single thread gotta degenerate into a verbal pissing match?

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> The two of you need to put each other on "Ignore". I swear to Christ, does every single thread gotta degenerate into a verbal pissing match?
> 
> -John


Finally, John gets mad about something. You're always so measured and calm in your responses. I'm glad to see you've finally hit the limit. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Big John said:


> The two of you need to put each other on "Ignore". I swear to Christ, does every single thread gotta degenerate into a verbal pissing match?
> 
> -John


I tried that one already.. he said no.. too bad you didn't chime in then..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> There is so much you really have to learn..


Please, do tell.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Please, do tell.


:no::no::no:


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

For my line of work a carhart apron works great. Almost all my work is small jobs and service work. I do not like wearing every tool I own. If I need more then will fit in the pouch then I ll bring my tool bag in so I do not have to make 10 trips to the truck.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> :no::no::no:


I think it's hilarious how you equate wearing a tool belt with professionalism. It's really ridiculous how you come up with these things, which is why I think you just troll most of the time. Some of the best and brightest guys I've ever worked with never wore a tool belt once. So yeah, you're just trolling, as usual.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Flytyingyaker said:


> For my line of work a carhart apron works great. Almost all my work is small jobs and service work. I do not like wearing every tool I own. If I need more then will fit in the pouch then I ll bring my tool bag in so I do not have to make 10 trips to the truck.


The list of stuff in your pouch should only be your most common tools so it should not be like walking around with cinder blocks on your side.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Flytyingyaker said:


> For my line of work a carhart apron works great. Almost all my work is small jobs and service work. I do not like wearing every tool I own. If I need more then will fit in the pouch then I ll bring my tool bag in so I do not have to make 10 trips to the truck.


It is not about wearing every tool you own.. just the ones you you mostly all the time..

Like screwdrivers for instance.. one Phillips.. one thin blade.. one thick blade..

Nut drivers.. 1/4" and 5/16"..

Lineman's.. needle nose.. angled side cutters.. 

With those.. I can do 99% of my work without going out to the truck or tool bag if I had one..


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> The list of stuff in your pouch should only be your most common tools so it should not be like walking around with cinder blocks on your side.



Most of my service work requires a pair of kleins, flat head, phillips and meter. I love it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I think it's hilarious how you equate wearing a tool belt with professionalism. It's really ridiculous how you come up with these things, which is why I think you just troll most of the time. Some of the best and brightest guys I've ever worked with never wore a tool belt once. So yeah, you're just trolling, as usual.


No Peter.. you just don't get it and never will..:no:

There is a fine line between being a success or a failure.. but you won't get that either.. :no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> I think it's hilarious how you equate wearing a tool belt with professionalism. It's really ridiculous how you come up with these things, which is why I think you just troll most of the time. Some of the best and brightest guys I've ever worked with never wore a tool belt once. So yeah, you're just trolling, as usual.


Most of the company's out there it is required to have a leather tool pouch and wear it because they don't want his dropping tools and digging through their tool bags looking for their beater.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> No Peter.. you just don't get it and never will..:no:
> 
> There is a fine line between being a success or a failure.. but you won't get that either.. :no:


Yes, I don't get how wearing or not wearing a tool pouch makes one bit of difference. You claim it's unprofessional not to wear one, I say it doesn't matter as long as the job gets done efficiently. Not every task needs a tool belt. Is that hard for you to comprehend?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Most of the company's out there it is required to have a leather tool pouch and wear it because they don't want his dropping tools and digging through their tool bags looking for their beater.


Uh huh. :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I propose an online video competition... tool belts vs non tool belts doing a routine electrical task that encompasses a few different skills. You all have to wear halloween masks though, I don't want to get to know you.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Another thing is assorted screws you need to carry..

Different length deck screws.. different length 6/32 & 8/32.. ground screws.. 1/4" flat washers.. 6/32 & 8/32 nuts.. 3/4" & 1" #10 sheet metal screws.. insulated romex staples..

I have all these at the ready.. no walking around and it does save a lot of time at the end of the day.. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> There is a fine line between being a success or a failure.. but you won't get that either.. :no:


So how much profit did your business make last year?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Another thing is assorted screws you need to carry..
> 
> Different length deck screws.. different length 6/32 & 8/32.. ground screws.. 1/4" flat washers.. 6/32 & 8/32 nuts.. 3/4" & 1" #10 sheet metal screws.. insulated romex staples..
> 
> I have all these at the ready.. no walking around and it does save a lot of time at the end of the day.. :thumbsup:


no wire nuts, tape, or flash light?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> no wire nuts, tape, or flash light?


Parts pouch has (2) compartments.. smaller one for screws.. larger one for wire nuts and holding either parts I need when on a ladder or a light bulb.. 

Flashlight fits into small pocket on side.. tape holder and ruler holder on tool pouch side..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> So how much profit did your business make last year?


Enough to live comfortably and buy what ever I need.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

brian john said:


> Does it come with a chiropractor?
> When I used a pouch (38 years ago) leather was the only option and I liked them. They seem less bulky that than the nylon ones.


When I was doing construction, I bought a set of nylon saddle bags. Had them all of.....maybe 2 months. Tore them up, looked like crap. Bought a set of leather ones, have loved them ever since. When I am roughing, I use one of them along with my leather electricians belt, and I pile staples, nail plates, and wire nuts in the bag, and have my tools on the other side. 

I've had my leather ones now since.....1999 ish....and they are still as good as new. 

I will NEVER use nylon or anything else. They just don't hold up as well. My boss and journeyman both have leather bags, and they've had them for over 15 years now, and they're almost as good as new.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> Enough to live comfortably and buy what ever I need.. :thumbsup:


Uh huh. So where is this fine line that makes one a success or failure? :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> When I was doing construction, I bought a set of nylon saddle bags. Had them all of.....maybe 2 months. Tore them up, looked like crap. Bought a set of leather ones, have loved them ever since. When I am roughing, I use one of them along with my leather electricians belt, and I pile staples, nail plates, and wire nuts in the bag, and have my tools on the other side.
> 
> I've had my leather ones now since.....1999 ish....and they are still as good as new.
> 
> I will NEVER use nylon or anything else. They just don't hold up as well. My boss and journeyman both have leather bags, and they've had them for over 15 years now, and they're almost as good as new.


Put some Red Wing boot oil on them once in a while and they will last a long time.:thumbup:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Whatever works for you.


Now, why couldn't you just say this? Instead, you try to argue that everyone should do things your way, or else....It's getting stupid really. 

FFS, both of you need to grow up. If you don't like someone that bad, put him on IGNORE and be done with it. It actually works wonders. 



Peter D said:


> I used to wear a pouch all the time but gave up on it when I figured out I could work a lot better without one.


And that works for you. That's fine. Sometimes I do the same thing, if all I need is a pair of sidecutters, a flat a Phillips, maybe a pair of strippers, yeah, I'll do that. But, if I need more than that, it's the toolbelt. 

I got in the habit of, if I didn't have my toolbelt on, I always had a pair of sidecutters, and a screwdriver in my pocket.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Now, why couldn't you just say this? Instead, you try to argue that everyone should do things your way, or else....


No, I object to B4T's ridiculous assertion that it's unprofessional to not wear a tool belt. I couldn't care less if someone wear a tool belt or not. I personally think they are a waste of time, but if someone wants to wear one, fine. If not, that's fine too. If they choose not to, I'm not labeling that person "unprofessional" the way B4T and Little Doggy do.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

B4T said:


> No Peter.. you just don't get it and never will..:no:
> 
> There is a fine line between being a success or a failure.. but you won't get that either.. :no:


See, this is exactly what Big John and I are tired of seeing. 


ONE of you needs to be the BIGGER MAN, GROW UP, and either get along, or don't talk. SOME of us actually come on here to have a good time, and we're getting tired of seeing you argue over who's d**k is bigger.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Put some Red Wing boot oil on them once in a while and they will last a long time.:thumbup:


I LOVE that stuff! I do it once a month, and they seriously look brand new. Well, they're kinda "comfortable" but they're in perfect shape. 

Cheers!


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Peter D said:


> No, I object to B4T's ridiculous assertion that it's unprofessional to not wear a tool belt. I couldn't care less if someone wear a tool belt or not. I personally think they are a waste of time, but if someone wants to wear one, fine. If not, that's fine too. If they choose not to, I'm not labeling that person "unprofessional" the way B4T and Little Doggy do.


I understand that you disagree, and that's fine. But, B4T simply stated his opinion. When it continues into bickering and arguing, it makes you both look like children. 

Sorry, that's just MY opinion. 

Cheers!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> No, I object to B4T's ridiculous assertion that it's unprofessional to not wear a tool belt. I couldn't care less if someone wear a tool belt or not. I personally think they are a waste of time, but if someone wants to wear one, fine. If not, that's fine too. If they choose not to, I'm not labeling that person "unprofessional" the way B4T and Little Doggy do.


If that was the case and you do not care then why did you post this when the OP who's a newbe just wanted to know what was better leather or the other type?:blink:




Peter D said:


> Tool belts are a waste of time. Use your pockets.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> If that was the case and you do not care then why did you post this when the OP who's a newbe just wanted to know what was better leather or the other type?:blink:


Because that's my opinion. Tool belts are a waste of time. All of mine except one nylon one are collecting dust in a box because I don't use them anymore.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Because that's my opinion. Tool belts are a waste of time. All of mine except one nylon one are collecting dust in a box because I don't use them anymore.


Yes and that's fine but the Op did not ask wether or not wearing a tool belt was good or not he was looking for advise on Wich type is better.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I also don't use a tool pouch.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes and that's fine but the Op did not ask wether or not wearing a tool belt was good or not he was looking for advise on Wich type is better.


And based on his accurate description of tool belts, I gave him the best advice. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I also don't use a tool pouch.


Good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> And based on his accurate description of tool belts, I gave him the best advice. :thumbsup:


I think that you gave the worst advise , that's my opinion.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Good man. :thumbsup:


He's the boss so he can do whatever he wants including listening to the most feared man in America at lunch time..:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> He's the boss so he can do whatever he wants ...


That he is. But you have to be consistent. Is he unprofessional for not wearing one? B4T seems to think so and you do as well.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That he is. But you have to be consistent. Is he unprofessional for not wearing one? B4T seems to think so and you do as well.


It's his business not mine.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I also don't use a tool pouch.


That is surprising since you do a lot of residential work.. but you know best if you're being productive without one..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> It's his business not mine.





B4T said:


> That is surprising since you do a lot of residential work.. but you know best if you're being productive without one..


So I can assume you have both changed your position now?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> That he is. But you have to be consistent. Is he unprofessional for not wearing one? B4T seems to think so and you do as well.


Pete IMO both B4T and ron are right both are running business and doing well both have their own way of doing things that work for them. 

The fact is you think your way is the only way and that is not the case.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Pete IMO both B4T are right both are running business and doing well both have their own way of doing things that work for them.
> 
> The fact is you think your way is the only way and that is not the case.


Not true. I said they are a waste of time. I never claimed it was unprofessional as both you and B4T did. Big difference. But it's funny to see how fast you changed your tune. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Not true. I said they are a waste of time. I never claimed it was unprofessional as both you and B4T did. Big difference. But it's funny to see how fast you changed your tune. :laughing:


I still think it is unprofessional and that is not a shot at Ron.. just as he thinks I should embrace technology more.. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Not true. I said they are a waste of time. I never claimed it was unprofessional as both you and B4T did. Big difference. But it's funny to see how fast you changed your tune. :laughing:


I do think it is unprofessional but I am not going to tell Ron how to roll.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I still think it is unprofessional and that is not a shot at Ron.. just as he thinks I should embrace technology more.. :thumbsup:





HARRY304E said:


> I do think it is unprofessional but I am not going to tell Ron how to roll.


Fair enough.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've used a set of Boulder Bag Electrician tool belt for years.










I wear a set of padded suspenders with it (it has D-rings built on to the belt), which REALLY helps out with back fatigue and whatnot.

For projects that only require a few tools and/or parts (running conduit, pulling wire, doing low voltage terminations in large quantities, etc.) I have my gaypron. Just a cheap Carharrt pouch:










All my tools that get used once a month or less reside in a cheap P.O.S. tool box that gets shoved around my van from one side to the other.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I've used a set of Boulder Bag Electrician tool belt for years.


Typical commie liberal with his tool belts.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You guys go back and forth like brothers or worse hubbie and spouse. Who is the woman in this Ménage à trios?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> You guys go back and forth like brothers or worse hubbie and spouse. Who is the woman in this Ménage à trios?


 

The funny thing is I don't dislike Harry or B4T. I just like arguing with them. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brian john said:


> You guys go back and forth like brothers or worse hubbie and spouse. Who is the woman in this Ménage à trios?


:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

brian john said:


> You guys go back and forth like brothers or worse hubbie and spouse. Who is the woman in this Ménage à trios?



I think Peter D has a man crush on B4T.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I think Peter D has a man crush on B4T.


:no::no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> I think Peter D has a man crush on B4T.


Darn, I was going to invite B4T over for a cookout but I guess I won't now.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> He's the boss so he can do whatever he wants including listening to the most feared man in America at lunch time..:laughing:


The doctor of democracy.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> The funny thing is I don't dislike Harry or B4T. I just like arguing with them. :laughing:



Are you rewire?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> That is surprising since you do a lot of residential work.. but you know best if you're being productive without one..


I'm pretty good about having the right tool, at the right time, in the right location. I get the brown paper bags from the supermarket and use them to tote materials say up to an attic space, and then use the bag on the way out for garbage. Not wearing an actual tool belt allows me to move about more quickly and I don't bump into anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Are you rewire?:laughing::laughing:


Call me whatever you want but never, ever call me Rewire. :furious:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I'm pretty good about having the right tool, at the right time, in the right location. I get the brown paper bags from the supermarket and use them to tote materials say up to an attic space, and then use the bag on the way out for garbage. Not wearing an actual tool belt allows me to move about more quickly and I don't bump into anything. :thumbsup:


I use the $5 plastic tool tray for attics and trimming out. It works great. Try it sometime.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Call me whatever you want but never, ever call me Rewire. :furious:



Okay. Cletis..:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> Okay. Cletis..:laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


>



Or are you BBQ?:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Darn, I was going to invite B4T over for a cookout but I guess I won't now.


He has a nice new trunk for you to ride
In..:laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> He has a nice new trunk for you to ride
> In..:laughing:


:sleep1:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread is a train wreck.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Peter D said:


> This thread is a train wreck.



This thread is Peter D...:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

The Shunkmeister says he does most jobs with a T5 tester and screwdriver, or something along those lines. That's sort of the Macguyver approach but it works.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My setup is sort of a frankenstein bit of everything, but the military belt and suspenders is the key to the comfort of the whole situation.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> My setup is sort of a frankenstein bit of everything, but the military belt and suspenders is the key to the comfort of the whole situation.


Or that. :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

My set up is generally a cart with two shelves, tools on the bottom, laptop, monitor, camera and screw gun.

But then I generally don't do ANY work.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with klein toolbelts???My ghetto rig is nearing its end and I'm not sure if i should go klein, occidental, or something cheaper (dewalt?).

klein 5710
http://www.amazon.com/Klein-5710M-4...qid=1339375861&sr=8-1&keywords=klein+toolbelt

occidental 5036
http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...r=1-3&keywords=occidental+leather+electrician


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This is the one I have by Occidental .:thumbup:


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

I really like the layout of that belt harry. I also really like that they can switch things around for bastard child lefties like me. Do you find your back gets sore from wearing it all day? The one plus to a cordura style belt is the thick padding on the belt itself seems to be a lot easier on the back and hips.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikestew said:


> I really like the layout of that belt harry. I also really like that they can switch things around for bastard child lefties like me. Do you find your back gets sore from wearing it all day? The one plus to a cordura style belt is the thick padding on the belt itself seems to be a lot easier on the back and hips.


No not from the belt but old age.:laughing:

The belt is thik like a weight lifters belt so it make my back feel better..:thumbup:


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

Right on, thanks for the help.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikestew said:


> Right on, thanks for the help.


Cool any time that Occidental leather is top of the line and well made also made in the USA..:thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Next question: does Tool wear a tool belt?


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> No not from the belt but old age.:laughing:
> 
> The belt is thik like a weight lifters belt so it make my back feel better..:thumbup:


 
Right on. I like to TRY and buy Can/US when the option is there. Sometimes the price seems a bit rediculous to buy closer to home, but in a case like this where its something I'll use regularly the price is a little bit less of an issue.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

mikestew said:


> Does anyone have experience with klein toolbelts???My ghetto rig is nearing its end and I'm not sure if i should go klein, occidental, or something cheaper (dewalt?).
> 
> klein 5710
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-5710M-4...qid=1339375861&sr=8-1&keywords=klein+toolbelt
> ...


Here's my criticism of the Klein toolbelt that you linked. 

1-The plastic clip will eventually fail, it's just a matter of time. I would strongly suggest a leather belt with a metal latch. I just replaced mine, (I.....um.....it shrunk.....:whistling2 and it was purchased new over 12 years ago. And don't skimp. Spend a little more and get a good quality belt. 

The Occidental one is the better of the two. It's leather, which (IMO) usually lasts MUCH longer than nylon pouches. The ONLY down side that I see, is the belt only has one set of holes, as opposed to two, which puts less strain on the belt itself, and seems to extend the life of the belt. 

So, my opinion: Leather, spend more and get a much better quality, and get a belt that has two sets of holes. 

That's just my opinion, so you should of course do whatever you're more comfortable with. 

Cheers!!


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> No not from the belt but old age.:laughing:
> 
> The belt is thik like a weight lifters belt so it make my back feel better..:thumbup:


I'm with Harry on this. The big thick belt seems to help distribute the weight. Oh, and the belt should sit around your hips, not lower.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikestew said:


> Right on. I like to TRY and buy Can/US when the option is there. Sometimes the price seems a bit rediculous to buy closer to home, but in a case like this where its something I'll use regularly the price is a little bit less of an issue.


Yup you guys really have to pay through the nose up there , One of your guys had posted a link to HD up there for a pair of Klein ***** and they about $20 more up there than here..:no:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Next question: does Tool wear a tool belt?


Seriously? Now you're going to try to start this up in ANOTHER thread? 

Grow up Peter. If you want to argue with people, and piss people off, go somewhere else and do it. The adults here are trying to have a conversation.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah things can be pricey up here for sure. Ive got a klein hookup though where i can get any pliers for aroun 25-30 bucks a pair, which is approx 60% retail up here.

Is there any two hole belts you would reccomend fenway???


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not a fan of the klein tool belt system.

Black makes it difficult to find anything that may fall in the bottom. Not to mention, the quality simply isn't there. I had the parts pouch and scrapped it pretty quickly.

Occidental is premium, but leather is also heavier. A good middle ground is Custom Leather Craft belts bags and pouches. They're reasonably priced and I still have the tool pouch I used when I first started in the trade.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

mikestew said:


> yeah things can be pricey up here for sure. Ive got a klein hookup though where i can get any pliers for aroun 25-30 bucks a pair, which is approx 60% retail up here.
> 
> Is there any two hole belts you would reccomend fenway???


Not anything specific, I have always bought mine from the local HD or Lowes, (Which I am sure will bring fire....) 

But something like this. It's made by McGuire-Nichols, and I have had good luck with their products. 

http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-29800368242712_2212_6692184

3" belt with two pins and holes. Not a 2" Occidental leather makes some padding that goes inside the tool belt to help protect your hips.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

looks comfy:thumbsup:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

mikestew said:


> looks comfy:thumbsup:


It's a little stiff to begin with, but once you break it in, it is about as comfortable you'll get wearing a strap of leather cinched around your waist. 

I used a similar type belt in the fire service, called a truckman's belt, and it was similar, but made by Boston Leather. 
http://www.allhandsfire.com/TRUCKMANS-BELT?gclid=CPiPyaGNxbACFYlk7Aodw0_QoA

Still have it, after literally over 200 fires, and it's still in great shape. A little smelly, but great shape.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> My setup is sort of a frankenstein bit of everything, but the military belt and suspenders is the key to the comfort of the whole situation.


 
Pretty much like the rig I used back in the day.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Seriously? Now you're going to try to start this up in ANOTHER thread?
> 
> Grow up Peter. If you want to argue with people, and piss people off, go somewhere else and do it. The adults here are trying to have a conversation.




So, as I asked, does 480sparky, aka Tool wear a tool belt?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> So, as I asked, does 480sparky, aka Tool wear a tool belt?


You already got the answer he does not have one post in this thread so that means he is not interested otherwise he would of said
So..

There is 120 posts in this thread so he has probaly looked.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> You already got the answer he does not have one post in this thread so that means he is not interested otherwise he would of said
> So..
> 
> There is 120 posts in this thread so he has probaly looked.


Go play with Harry. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Go play with Harry. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## the-apprentice (Jun 11, 2012)

greenlee leather toolbelt is pretty nice


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Seriously? Now you're going to try to start this up in ANOTHER thread?
> 
> Grow up Peter. If you want to argue with people, and piss people off, go somewhere else and do it. The adults here are trying to have a conversation.


I thought I remembered a thread on apprentices and journeyman where you were arguing with about 8 people on here.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> You already got the answer he does not have one post in this thread so that means he is not interested otherwise he would of said
> So..
> 
> There is 120 posts in this thread so he has probaly looked.


 
And some of those posts are even on topic, not many but some.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

mnelectrician said:


> I thought I remembered a thread on apprentices and journeyman where you were arguing with about 8 people on here.


I'm sure I was. However, it's not every gd thread, and I am not here to argue. 

I'm here to have fun and maybe learn a few things. Not to argue. 

Some people are not.


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

My Klein bag


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

sweeet klein bag, I've thought about getting one but in canada they are on back order for some reason, I love the orange inside, how well does it close with that amount of tools inside the middle there and if you put a cordless drill in the middle will it still close.

I have an older klein bag and its all black, kinda crappy if it's 3 in the morning outside, pouring rain and the main 25kv air brakes has opened up and the smart panel has blown a fuse or your 100ft plus in the air with snow trying to get a mircologix's processor fixed on the ESP on the thermal plant stack. The main problem I have with my current bag is one it won't close esspecially if there's a cordless drill in it or its so dark you can't see where all the small stuff lives in the bottom because its black inside or there's more rain and snow in the bag then outside, becuase of the closing issue.


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

jontar said:


> sweeet klein bag, I've thought about getting one but in canada they are on back order for some reason, I love the orange inside, how well does it close with that amount of tools inside the middle there and if you put a cordless drill in the middle will it still close.
> 
> I have an older klein bag and its all black, kinda crappy if it's 3 in the morning outside, pouring rain and the main 25kv air brakes has opened up and the smart panel has blown a fuse or your 100ft plus in the air with snow trying to get a mircologix's processor fixed on the ESP on the thermal plant stack. The main problem I have with my current bag is one it won't close esspecially if there's a cordless drill in it or its so dark you can't see where all the small stuff lives in the bottom because its black inside or there's more rain and snow in the bag then outside, becuase of the closing issue.


 
Not sure whereabouts you live in AB, but if its Calgary and you are interested in that bag they've got them at both Eecol's i believe, the one in the north for sure.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi

Ok thanks, we don't usually deal with eecol, there more resi, comm, maybe light indust stuff, we do have an account however I'll get right on it when I go back to work on Wednesday, thanks again,


----------



## mikestew (Apr 18, 2011)

no probs. When it comes to klein, Eecol is the place to go in Calgary :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Typical commie liberal with his tool belts.


Hey you can't call me a commie liberal unless my tool belts are made of hemp.


----------



## Mwchavis (Jan 11, 2012)




----------

